
URL shorteners are a short path to your hard-drive - secfirstmd
https://boingboing.net/2016/04/13/url-shorteners-are-a-short-pat.html
======
B1FF_PSUVM
Ah, that explains why the OneDrive URL shortener is gone.

Noticed that a couple of weeks ago, when sending a link to a few pics - making
a ...driv.ms short URL was not available any more.

Just tested a link I made one year ago, and it still works for me, but seems
to go through the 'login' checks, from what flashes through the browser
address bar.

